# replacing troybilt tb70ss carb



## xrbbaker (May 26, 2013)

Hello. I bout a zama carburetor c1u-p17, which to the best of my knowledge is the replacement carb for my troybilt tb70ss. The new carb looks like the old carb, except for one thing. The new carb has a red and white plastic contraption that the old carb doesn't have. I am no mechanic, but I figured I could pull this off. Is the plastic contraption on the new carb just some sort of packing that I should pry off or is it something to ignore or do I really have the wrong carb?

picture attached. Thank you!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Those are limiter caps on the adjustment screws, just install it as is and leave the caps in place. Technically it's illegal to remove them and violates emissions laws. They should not affect operation of your unit.


----------



## xrbbaker (May 26, 2013)

Thanks 30yrtech. Guess what? I popped the new carb in and yanked the cord and it started right up. I guess that was my problem. Ok, now next problem. It will only run if I have the choke half to full open. If I turn the choke off it dies. Is there some kind of adjustment I need to do on the new carb>

thx!!


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

30yearTech said:


> Those are limiter caps on the adjustment screws, just install it as is and leave the caps in place. Technically it's illegal to remove them and violates emissions laws. They should not affect operation of your unit.


Do'nt know what the law is in Westminster but I think you need to turn the high side screw out(counter clockwise).May be marked with an H or the one closest to the air filter.I think the purpose of limiter caps is to prevent the engine from emitting excess emissions,if an an engine wo'nt run it dose'nt emit any emissions.


----------



## xrbbaker (May 26, 2013)

Don -

Thanks. So these adjustment limiter cap thingys... I don't give a crap about them. Let the epa take me to court. If I just manhandle/rip them out of there will it damage the carb? If not, will I then be able to get to some screws that I can adjust?

thx


----------

